# ,  ?

## Ilya_5432

,        .
    , 
 ?   ?

    ,           250-   :Frown:  ?

----------

.       .       . 
 , ,      .  ,          .

----------


## DIR

,  .

----------


## stas

?    ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Ilya_5432

> .       .       . 
>  , ,      .  ,          .


...        (   ,   )   (   ),  ,     ...  ,       ,     --  ...

-,   -    .    ,   ?

,  -    "  ,    ".       ...

----------

> ,  -    "  ,    ".       ...


  ,          "".
http://www.akdi.ru/gd/proekt/093191GD.SHTM
    ,  ,      ,  ,
http://www.icbank.ru/dokumenty_udost...hie_litchnostb

----------

,      17  1995 . N 713 ( .     16  2000 . N 231), ,    ( - ,  ),     , :
- ;
-    -  ,   16- ;
-   -      ,      ;
-   -   (, , );
-   -  , ,   ,        ;
-        -  ,     ;
-      ,   .
 . 16 . 2    12  2002 . N 67- "             "  ,   ,  ,   ,    .          :
-  ,  ,    ,    ( ,    );
-     ,       ,   ;
- ,    ,             ,          ( ,      );
-   (  );
-   ,   ,         ,  ,   .
      ,                25  2002 . N 115- "       ".
    ,    ,  ,    ,        ,    ,                .
   . 10   "       " ,      ,       ,              ,    .
,       , :
- ,              ,     ;
-    ;
-   ;
-  ,              ,     .

----------


## Ilya_5432

> ,      17  1995 . N 713 ( .     16  2000 . N 231), ,    ( - ,  ),     , :
> - ;
> -    -  ,   16- ;
> -   -      ,      ;
> -   -   (, , );
> -   -  , ,   ,        ;
> -        -  ,     ;
> -      ,   .
>  . 16 . 2    12  2002 . N 67- "             "  ,   ,  ,   ,    .          :
> ...


!  :8: 

    ?     ,    ...    .  ?

----------


## stas

> ,    ( - ,  ),     ,


  " ",  "    ".  .

----------

-  .   ,,, ,     .  , , , .

----------


## stas

** ,      ?

----------


## alz

*Ilya_5432*,               ",  ".
      , ,   5 ,  .      ,      ,      (    ).         ..   , ..        ,   -    ,       .

----------

*Ilya_5432*,    **  ** ,    
 -         -   ,       ,

----------


## Alexis1984

.       ,   ,  -       ...

----------


## stas

*Alexis1984*, -,  CapsLock.

-,   .

-,      ,     ,    . ,     (.)   ?       ,    ...

----------


## Alexis1984

*stas*,  ,   **  :Stick Out Tongue: 


13  1997                                                                                                                               N 232





  , 



                      ,         , :
1.       ,   ,         .
2.   :
  1  1997 .        ,        ;
        1997      ,      ,       ,       .

3.   ,     ,            .



.
, 
13  1997 
N 232

----------


## Alexis1984

*stas*,       ????

----------


## stas

*Alexis1984*,      . ,  , "" (. . )  -  .

----------


## Alexis1984

*stas*,   ,       .           . ,         ,      -   3 ,       :Big Grin:

----------


## stas

> .


,    .



> -   3 ,


     ,       ,    __ .  ,      .   ,  -        ,    ,  ""    .       ,      .

----------


## Alexis1984

*stas*,     ,   ,      ,        ,   .

----------


## stas

> ...      ,


  :Smilie: :   ,       (  , ).

----------


## Alexis1984

*stas*,   ,  . ,  . ????   . ???

----------


## stas

*Alexis1984*, .  2.

----------


## alz

*Alexis1984*,    ?       ?    ,     ?



> ",  "

----------


## Alexis1984

*stas*,          ...

----------


## Alexis1984

*alz*,         :Big Grin:       ,     -      -   .

----------

(  )    .

----------


## BorisG

> ...      , ...


 *Alexis1984*,  ** ,           :Wink:

----------


## Alexis1984

*BorisG*,  **  -   - ** .

----------


## ..

!  !             .  ,   ,      .           . ,    (), ""  ...

- ,    .

----------


## Alexis1984

*..*,      ...

----------


## Alexis1984

( .     25.09.1999 N 1091,
 05.01.2001 N 7,  22.01.2002 N 32,  02.07.2003 N 392)

I.  


1.       ,          (  - ).
       (  - ),  14-       .

----------


## BorisG

*Alexis1984*,  **   .

----------


## Alexis1984

,   :


*Ilya_5432,        ,    
 -         -  *

----------

-     ,       .     *115-  262-*.

  ,   ,  .            .       ""   ,  ,    ?

----------


## stas

> !  !             .


.


> 1.       ,


,     .


> (  - ),  14-       .


-,  __,    . -,       ,  __ .


> ""   ,  ,    ?


 - ,     ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Alexis1984

*stas*,     . ,   - !!!

----------


## Siddhartha

> *stas*,     . ,   - !!!


  ,       ,   .      .   ,   -      ,   -.  ,          .    .     .

----------


## Alexis1984

*Siddhartha*,    ( ),   ,  . ,     ..   -   ????

----------

,        /  . 

      " ",     .       .          .

----------


## ..

> .,     .-,  __,    . -,       ,  __ . - ,     ?


 ?!                   ?      ,        ,    .           (.)      ( ).        :Big Grin:

----------


## stas

*..*,    2  - ?     ?       ?      2- -  ,  "-"     .     (  )      .       : "     , ,    " ( ,   ).

     ,        ?

----------


## Alexis1984

... :Silly:

----------

> 


               .         .

----------

.  -   .

----------


## sema

...


   5  1998 . N 18-2-6/382

       ( )    ,             ,      ,        ,  , :
   ,    -    ;
     -    :
            ,      :
   -   ,     .
     -      ,  , ,     .
      .

 ,       , . 
   25  2002 . N 115-


  -


  ..

----------


## Alexis1984

. .    .  (    )

----------


## sema

))       ,    .      .

----------


## stas

*Alexis1984*,    :Smilie:

----------


## Alexis1984

, 
 ?

----------


## sema

> ?     ,    ...    .  ?



 ...   ....      .

----------


## stas

*Alexis1984*,   -     ,   ( ,   ).

----------


## Alexis1984

:quest: 

      ,  ,            . .

----------


## stas

> ,


  :Smilie: .  ,   ,     . 

    ,      .

----------


## Alexis1984

*stas*,            .  -    **    .

----------


## stas

*Alexis1984*,       ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Alexis1984

...                ,     ...

*stas*,        ,         .  . .

----------


## Alexis1984

19.15

----------


## sema

> -    **    .



      ).

----------


## stas

> 


     ,  __    .    ? 


> .  . .


  ?        ,  ,  -     .

----------


## Alexis1984

*sema*,      ,      .

----------


## B@lex

> .


,     ,

----------


## Alexis1984

*stas*, -  - ???

----------


## Alexis1984

*B@lex*,  ...

----------


## Alexis1984

*stas*,   -  ...

  ,


-----T--------------------------------T-----------------------------------------------

+----+--------------------------------+-----------------------------------------------+
 01            ,       

                                      31  2005               
+----+--------------------------------+-----------------------------------------------+                                                                                
 02      ,       

                                    ,   1997                 
+----+--------------------------------+-----------------------------------------------+                                                                               
 03               ,           
                                     14-                  
+----+--------------------------------+-----------------------------------------------+                                                                               
 04                     
                                     (, , ) 
+----+--------------------------------+-----------------------------------------------+                                                                               
 05                 

+----+--------------------------------+-----------------------------------------------+                                                                               
 06                   (    
                                    ),   1997               
+----+--------------------------------+-----------------------------------------------+                                                                               
 07    (,    (, ,      
    , )             ),           

+----+--------------------------------+-----------------------------------------------+                                                                               
 09                


+----+--------------------------------+-----------------------------------------------+                                                                               
 10                                

                                    ,          

+----+--------------------------------+-----------------------------------------------+                                                                               
 11                  


+----+--------------------------------+-----------------------------------------------+                                                                               
 12                              
+----+--------------------------------+-----------------------------------------------+                                                                               
 13                   

+----+--------------------------------+-----------------------------------------------+                                                                               
 14                  
            N 2             

+----+--------------------------------+-----------------------------------------------+                                                                               
 21         ,       

                                      1  1997                 
+----+--------------------------------+-----------------------------------------------+                                                                               
 22          ,       

                                    ,  1997                    
+----+--------------------------------+-----------------------------------------------+                                                                               
 23             ,              

                                      ,   16- (
                                    01.10.97 - 14-)                 
+----+--------------------------------+-----------------------------------------------+                                                                               
 26                      (          
                                    ,      
                                        )  1997

+----+--------------------------------+-----------------------------------------------+                                                                               
 27                              
+----+--------------------------------+-----------------------------------------------+                                                                               
 91  ,                   
                           ,                

L----+--------------------------------+------------------------------------------------
*stas*,

----------


## sema

*Alexis1984*,    ))) -   .       ..       .

----------


## VasilisaV

,   , - ,   ,    .           :
 ,  ,    ,    ( ,    );
     ,       ,    ;
,     ,               ,            ( ,       );
  (  );
  ,    ,         ,  ,    .
  ,    10  4   , - ,               ,        .
     ,     ,  ,     ,          ,    ,                  ;

----------


## Omut

14- ?

----------


## B@lex

> 


  "   "

----------


## sema

*VasilisaV*,   ))))


*Omut*, )))))     )))            )))

----------


## Alexis1984

-         (.) , *stas*,    ?

----------


## sema

> "   "


   ... . 27 
        ))))

----------


## VasilisaV

27.      

2.        .          ,      .

----------


## stas

*Alexis1984*,       .        .

----------


## sema

> -         (.) , *stas*,    ?



     .....        ))) 
  ?   !

----------


## Alexis1984

,     (  -  - 0 )

----------


## sema

*VasilisaV*,  )))))))))))))))))

----------


## Omut

*Alexis1984* 
    " ,   " ()  15.09.98 .

----------


## VasilisaV

*sema*,     )))))))
    ))))))))))))

----------


## Omut

> .....        ))) 
>   ?   !


,    5-

----------


## Alexis1984

:  ,  ,       , ..   ,      ...

----------


## sema

*Alexis1984*, ))))))))))))))))))))

----------

> *Alexis1984*       "    " ,   " ()  15.09.98


 ...  .81       ,   -   ...

----------


## sema

> *sema*,     )))))))
>     ))))))))))))


     )))    )))          14 ? ?

----------


## Alexis1984

*sema*,

----------


## Omut

> ...  .81       ,   -   ...


)))))) ,  -     ?



1.  
2.  
3.  
4.   __.__.200_.
5.   ))))))

    ..

----------


## Alexis1984

*Omut*,  - -     ...

----------


## Omut

> - -     ...


  ...

----------


## Omut

> ))      ,    .      .


 

*    6  2004 . N 6005* 
** 

*19  2004 . N 262-*

**
** 
** 
* () , * 
*,  *  
()

 1

 19  2004  N 262-
"   

  ()
,   ,
  "
 
,

 
.....
4.  ,  :    ,   ,  ,  ,    ( ).
      ,  , :
4.1. ** :
   ;
  ,           -    ,   14 ;
  ;
 ;
     ;
     ,       ;
 ,        ,  .
4.2.   :
     ,               ,  .
4.3.    ,        :
     .
4.4.     :
,               ,     ;
   ;
  ;
 ,               ,     .
4.5.  :
       ,                    ;
 .
5.   :  ,         ;   ,           ()   :  ( )   ,       (),       ().
......

----------


## ..

> ,     ,


1.         . ,              .                .

----------


## VasilisaV

> 14 ? ?


*sema*,     ?      :Frown:

----------


## B@lex

> . ,              .                .


,     ,    ( )   ,       ?

----------

,       ...  :yes: 

 ,  ,       ???

, ...  ,      (  )    -   . , ,       .

...   -  ... .

       4 ...

----------


## ..

. ,     .             .     ()  ,   -    -   ,   
      ,       .      ,        .

----------


## ..

> ,     ,    ( )   ,       ?


  ,      ,  ,           .

 .    ,         . -   .        ,           ...         . ,  ""   ,       .      ,        "".

----------

???    :Big Grin:  ().

   .      ,    ( 14 )???  ,   ???


   : "     ".

----------


## B@lex

> ()  ,   -    -   ,   
>       ,       .      ,


   ",  "

----------


## ..

> ???    ().
> 
>    .      ,    ( 14 )???  ,   ???
> 
> 
>    : "     ".


   ,          .

----------


## B@lex

> ,      ,  ,


   , ,  ,      . 
     ,     .
   ,   .
         .




> .    ,         . -   .        ,           ...         .


*..*,    ,       ,     .


> ,       .     ,        "".


 ,      -   .   "" ?

----------


## faust

:

_



 1  2006 .


   2005 



 14:    ,   1  19.15  ,     ,      ,  :   ,  ,   -   (, , ),   -  , ,   ,       ;       , ,     ,   ,    10   " "?

:   1  19.15                 ,      (),     ()       ()                         .
  10    31  2002  N 62- " " (   2  2002 ) ,    ,         ,     .   ,     ,   .
         ,     .
    1      ,       8  1997  N 828,       ,         .
      ,  14-        ( 2  1 ).
     3  7  ,     ,                .
   17                      .
  1  2.3     ,         .
,    ,   ,  ,  ,     ,  ,    ,    ,  ,   1  19.15      ,       ._

----------


## ..

:Big Grin:

----------


## Platinka

" "   ?

----------

,   , ,     ?

   :
"    ,     -     ,         ."

 ,  . ...

----------


## P

:yes:

----------


## lotos

> *sema*,      ,      .


 



 10  2003 . N 69




2.    

2.1.        ,     ( )  ,   :
,     ,        ,     (, , ) *     ,  * (,  ,  ,**  .);

----------

> ...  ,   [/B](,  ,  ,**  .);


  .         .    .

 ,     ,        ...

----------


## lotos

> 10  2003 . N 69
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.    
> 
> 2.1.        ,     ( )  ,   :
> ,     ,        ,     (, , ) *     ,  * (,  ,  ,**  .);


  ,       ,    .  ,   .

----------

14  1997 . N 298 

 ,   

       21  1996 . N 1752 "  ,         " (   , 1996, N 52, . 5914)    : 

1. : 

     ,  ,      (  ),   ,          (  -    ),   N N 1 - 4 <*> ; 

     --

----------


## Ilya_5432

> _
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  1  2006 .
> 
> 
> ...


    () .
   ,  .   --  ,  .    ,    .

  (  ,     ),     :   ,        :Smilie: ))  , , . .     ,     ,  ,      :Big Grin:

----------

720       ,           ().               .        ,       .  ,                         ,  .,      ,        ,     .      .    . 12.3 " ...,     ,  " .                    .  !!!

----------

?

----------


## Ilya_5432

> ?


 -       , ,        :Frown:     Word  Open Office.

----------


## Vla015

,      ,     : , , , , , ,    ..

----------

(.82   )   ??

----------

.

**  ,    ,    (       :Smilie: )

..      ,    ,      (   ).  ,            .

----------

,           .    

"    


 28  2004 . N 113-


, ,  



   ,  (  
 ),   
   ,  


4.8.                  . "

    !!!

----------


## Dimondr

,    (     :Wink:  ),      .   ,       ,   .
,   ,    ,              .    ,          ,          ( )        .
  ,          ,        (   :Wink:  ).

----------

.  ?

----------


## Miklll

,         (   )                      ,      17  1995 . N 713,      ,   -  ,    . ..,     ,     ,       -  .   ,     ,    . 
,       ,     ,   .         ,       ,    .   ,          ,             .
 -  ,    -     .     ,         (, ,    ..),     . 
 ,   ,       ,                 .

----------


## stas

> -  ,    -     .


,    .

----------


## B@lex

> (   )


31  2002  N 62-




 10. ,    

,    ,      * * ,   ** . ** ,     , ** .



15  1996  N 114-





 7. ** ,     ,               , :
**;
 ;
 ;
  (  ).

----------


## <<<>>>

,         !        -,   !!!
   :
1.   
2.  
3.  
4.  
5.  
6.  
Ѩ!!!
    ,   ( ),   ...  !!!
  N 369593-3     "  ,     " (.,      I  17.10.2003)     !!!

----------


## stas

> N 369593-3...  I  17.10.2003


*<<<>>>*,        -   :



> Ѩ!!!


  ,     :Smilie:

----------


## saadyev

,      

     14       ,               

(               )
  (  )
       )

     (      )
(








1   





 12  2003 . N 91



2  13  1997  N 232







  , 




3  19  2005  N 1222

------------------------------------------------------------------





  , 

  , 


*        ,     *

----------


## stas

*saadyev*,      " ,  ,"   "  "?

----------


## saadyev

(-)                     (        -    ,     .)                                 
                               ,    **  (   )

----------

> *stas*,            .  -    **    .


    ,         , .....      .....,            ,   .

----------


## stas

> (-)


    ,  ,  ,   .




> 


,       ,  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## saadyev

!!               !!                
                           ??!!     -             !!              !!!               !!!

----------


## stas

> 


*saadyev*,     ,  .

     - -10,        .   : _F62.0.     _ .   ,       " ,  "?  - ,       ...

  :     .      ,      :         .

   .    : " ,  ".      ,            .          ,        .  ,   ""  ,     .

----------


## Gamil

> (-)                     (        -    ,     .)


 :
-          14 ?
-      (  )  ,  ,         ,    ?

----------


## rezica

* 3.         
      ,  
,      ?* 

        ,      , 
 .      , 
   ,       ,    
          ,  
,     .      ,      
,    ,      , 
     ,       , 

  ,      ,      
  ,   . 
    , -         

   - . ,  ,  
 ,     ,   
,      ,   ,  
,    ..     , 
        , 
 ,       ,  
. 
    ,  ,    , 
    ,      
      ,    
,     ,  . 
          , , , , 
 ,         
,   ,    ,  
,  ,     ,    
  ,   ,   . 

 ,   . 
      ,       , 
    ,     
: ,  ,  ,  , 
      .  
    ,    , 
   ,  ,   , 
        ,    
 .

----------


## djo

???
    - .

----------


## rezica

,  ,    , 
    ,      
      ,    
,     ,  .

   .    ,         .        ,

----------

> *stas*,            .  -    **    .


         ,     ,    ,  ,   ,

----------


## SidWilson

-  .     .      .      ,     .   ,  . 

    .        ,    .  (   )   ,   .     -      ("        ).

    ,       , ,  .   -    .
       .  . 

   -     .     .

      -      -    ,   ,  , .   .

----------

,   : -  -       91   "    "    , , ,  __ .           ,       !!!   .....

----------


## LegO NSK

:



(.     31  1998 . N 880)

6.       ( )         :
*) ,  ;*
*)            ,   ;*

----------

> :
> 
> 
> 
> (.     31  1998 . N 880)
> 
> 6.       ( )         :
> *) ,  ;*
> *)            ,   ;*



   ,  ,      -   ,   -    ,         ,        .   ,     ,   -         ....  ,        ( ,    ..)

----------

> ,     ,   -


,                :Big Grin:

----------


## SidWilson

> ,


  . ,   .      .

----------

-  ?        ?  :Big Grin: 



> 


  ,     -    .

----------


## SidWilson

.  ()  .
           .

----------

> 


     -       .     . ,         ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## SidWilson

_       ?_  - ,  

__  -     ,      (   )   ,   .      ,    .

----------


## Artem71737

.      ,           ?

----------


## LegO NSK

15  2011*. N*524
"   ,         ,               "


,         ,               

1.*   ,         
2.*  
3.*     
4.*  (  )
5.* 
6.* 
7.*        
8.*  
9.*     
10.*      
11.* 
12.*        

       /.




> ,       (),             ,   (   ,           )


  , ,   .

----------

.

----------

> *Ilya_5432*,    **  ** ,    
>  -         -   ,       ,


   ,   ..     ,    ..     ()        ,    ..
   ,                     ,      17  1995 . N 713 ( .     16  2000 . N 231), ,    ( - ,  ),      ........    .     : -      ,   .     ""             ......     ,     ,     ,    .

----------

:"    (   )         -  " "  ?"

----------


## 1977

> *BorisG*,  **  -   - ** .


     (  ,    ,       ).       ,  ,  .   .  ?

----------


## Storn



----------

